

A Practical Utopian’s Guide to the Coming Collapse  - mgunes
http://www.thebaffler.com/past/practical_utopians_guide

======
MaysonL
This is by the same guy who notoriously wrote “Apple Computers is a famous
example: it was founded by (mostly Republi­can) computer engineers who broke
from IBM in Silicon Valley in the 198os, forming little democratic circles of
twenty to forty people with their laptops in each other's garages.”

